# Rivers



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

What would you say around here is the best river or your favorite. Escambia, Tensaw, Blackwater, Yellow, and Perdido.


----------



## Wthom12 (Nov 11, 2009)

That's a tuff question each one has it time good and bad. If I had to pick on it would be the upper end of Yellow above Highway 87bridge. You forgot to add Fish River to the question. I like it best this time of the year.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Time in and time out, Escambia produces fish quantity, but Yellow produces quality fish. Also, Choctawachee produced some huge spotted bass for me a month ago. I haven't fished Perdido or Fish, but they look sooooo good on Google. Maybe one day. Here's my top. 

1. Yellow- Too familiar with it, have some "secret" spots, lol

2. Escambia- You can catch fish anywhere on that river, literally

3. Blackwater- Totally different from Yellow, contrary to the fishing reports. I did witness a 10 plus pounder here in Blackwater Bay explode on a shad


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah ive never fished fish river, i absolutely hate blackwater, Auguy you have to try perdido, what size is your trolling motor


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Maybe I'll go Perdido one day. I've only got a 48 lb thrust trolling motor. I have a little difficulty in extremely fast moving water, especially if the boat is loaded down.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Where is Fish River? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Where is Fish River?

NJD


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

I think around alabama


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

If you go to google maps, and follow HWY 98 to the west, you'll go exactly to the boat ramp. The river flows into Weeks Bay. It looks awesome, lots of docks and little creeks, very fishy.


----------



## FireTiger (Nov 14, 2009)

Fish River is located in south Baldwin County


----------



## Wthom12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Fish River is off Hwy 98 in Alabama. There are 3 landing on it I've only launched from the Bridge. A lot of different kind of fishing river, lake, and docks.


----------

